# cycling #'s for 115 liter/122 qt



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Well i just wanted to keep a log of how long my cycle would take place in this temporary plastic tank







I will be selling the p's current 60 gallon home and they will be placed in this rubbermaid bin temporarily until i get my 113 gallon (check sig) up, running, and cycled.

Here are the numbers (i'll update every now and then):

Damn, nitrite need to come out and play :nod: BTW: i have 7 Giant Danios for fish (amonia source), 330 peg filter, 250 watt ebo jager heater @ 76, i also shook a emp 400 filter from the established 60 gallon in there to speed things up in the beginning, and used some water from the 60 gallon too.

started

2/8/05
amonia: 1.5 
nitrIte: <.3
nitrAte: 20ppm
ph: 7.5

2/10/05
amonia: 1.5
nitrIte: <.3
nitrAte: 40ppm
ph: 7.5

2/15/05
amonia: .25
nitrIte: <.3
nitrAte: 40ppm
ph:7.5

2/18/05
amonia: 0
nitrIte:<.3
nitrAte: 40ppm
ph: 7.5

2/22/05
amonia: 0
nitrIte: <.3
nitrAte: 40ppm
ph: 7.5

2/26/05
amonia: 0
nitrIte: <.3
nitrAte: 40ppm
ph: 7.5
(added some water from established 60 gallon to replace the water that has percipitated)


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

Rubbermade bin eh? Any chance I can see a pic of it? It sounds like it would be something cool to do to surprise people with. Also, do you have any idea if its bad to use it as a tank for any reason?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

masterofdragons said:


> Rubbermade bin eh? Any chance I can see a pic of it? It sounds like it would be something cool to do to surprise people with. Also, do you have any idea if its bad to use it as a tank for any reason?
> [snapback]905947[/snapback]​


i'll try to get pics this weekend. Also i don't think it is harmful to the fish the 7 danios are still in good shape... i lost one due to a powerhead.







so i just put an airpump instead.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Here we go, finally got pics:

Temporary tank for p's to move to new 110










Brand:










Danios cycling (7):



















Ebo jager in there:


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i have had a tank for 3 weeks now. its been cycling for two. do you know how i can get it cycling faster then amonia has only gone up to 1ppm and nitrates and nitrites have not come up yet. currently there are about 10 live plants.
any help would be great
thanks


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Kohan Bros. said:


> i have had a tank for 3 weeks now. its been cycling for two. do you know how i can get it cycling faster then amonia has only gone up to 1ppm and nitrates and nitrites have not come up yet. currently there are about 10 live plants.
> any help would be great
> thanks
> [snapback]926212[/snapback]​


I'll PM you.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

New camera (finally) DSCP-41 ....Here is my temporary plastic tank:


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

nice idea for the temperary tank


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

zrreber said:


> nice idea for the temperary tank
> [snapback]998680[/snapback]​


wow, back from the dead....thank you though. Just a quick update there is only one danio left, don't suspect he will live too much longer though.







At least my p's have not turned into each other









Not saying i'm surprised either, i expected it....but i grew to love those fast little guys. Once project 113 is running i will experiment with buying more, hopefully better luck in a bigger environment.


----------

